# Finding JH50-1 fuel Injectors



## MTgoat (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 1986.5 D21 Z24I 4 cyl. I cant find these injectors. The only lead that I got was through a guy online _Motor Man_. I sent him my injectors and he was not able to rebuild them so he sent them back. The new ones are ~$300. Any ideas of where to find other remans? The JH50-1 is stamped on the top of the injector under the rubber grommit. I guess this is a Hitatchi model #. Can i use any injector that matches the year and engine specs?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

ABC Nissan.... or O'rielly....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i may have a used z241 tbi for sale..

pm me if imterested..


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Buy the wole throttle body, you are better off. That is wht I did.


----------

